# Changing service interval @ 10k oil change?



## an old guy (Oct 31, 2007)

I give up, I've been searching for an hour and can't find what I am looking for








I had my oil 10k oil change today and I am pretty sure I remember seeing a "how-to" post for changing the service interval from 5k to 10k _without a VAG-COM._ 
I must have searched a couple dozen phrases and read 20 pages of posts but I only found instructions for doing it _with_ VAG-COM and a ton of info on VW 502.00 oil.
Anyone?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you need a VAG-COM.
you don't need a VAG-COM to reset the service indicator.


----------

